# Ha vs ce l'ha



## erick

Could someone please explain to me the difference when asking someone if s/he has something when one should use or omit «ce»?  Like many foreigners who've lived in Italy I seemed to have just picked up expressions without knowing the rules for them.

For example, when I go into a shop and ask if they have something available, do I ask, «ce l'ha una batteria per il mio orlogio?»  Or to a friend, «ce l'hai dei forbici?» or «hai dei francobolli?»  When should I use «hai» vs «ce l'hai?» and why?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## firecracker

Hello!!

This is a very interesting question.. As a native, I can say that both are correct and we frequently use them, but I can't really explain the difference!!

Credo che la frase con "ce" sia più forte e dia più enfasi, ma non conosco la regola grammaticale per cui si usa.

Silvia


----------



## Dark_Wolf

This question is really difficult even for native italians. It is a particular of the language, so only a deep search can answer your questions.

Direi inoltre che non esiste (probabilmente) nessuna regola che imponga l'uso di una forma o dell'altra, ma piuttosto potrebbe esistere una regola che consiglia l'uso.


----------



## **ellie**

Certamente "hai delle forbici" (non dei forbici) è più corretta grammaticalmente ma nel parlato il ce è diventato comunissimo anche se non esattamente corretto. Realmente dovrebbe essere usato in casi come questo: "Hai delle forbici?"-"No, non CE le ho", quindi in sostituzione del complemento oggetto (le forbici)* . *Ma vai tranquilla e usalo quando vuoi, nessuno ti dirà mai niente!   VERO FIRECRACKER?? ben ritrovata ahah


----------



## Willi

**ellie** said:
			
		

> Certamente "hai delle forbici" (non dei forbici) è più corretta grammaticalmente ma nel parlato il ce è diventato comunissimo anche se non esattamente corretto. Realmente dovrebbe essere usato in casi come questo: "Hai delle forbici?"-"No, non CE le ho", quindi in sostituzione del complemento oggetto (le forbici)* . *Ma vai tranquilla e usalo quando vuoi, nessuno ti dirà mai niente! VERO FIRECRACKER?? ben ritrovata ahah


 
Mmmmh, non sono convinta. Nel tuo esempio CE non sostituisce il complemento oggetto, che è LE. La risposta potrebbe essere benissimo "No, non LE ho" senza il CE. 
La mia personalissima opinione è che in contesti formali sia meglio tralasciare il CE; ma questo è gusto personale, semplicemente trovo un po' più elegante "Ha una batteria per il mio orologio?" rispetto a "Ce l'ha una..."


----------



## **ellie**

Oops, hai ragione!


----------



## cas29

If I understand correctly, you can say "hai il libro" - "si, ce l'ho"
The "ce" in effect replaces the object iin question.
I've been taught that you cannot say "ce l'ha un libro" because in effect you are repeating the object - it would be like saying, "have you got it the book?" in English.


----------



## **ellie**

Yes I was wrong, the CE does not replace the object, it's just a repeatition not very correct! And yes, it would be like saying "have you got it the book"...but we use it very frequently in italian!


----------



## moodywop

While agreeing with Willi that _ce l'ho _is best avoided in formal contexts I would argue that in colloquial Italian it serves a useful emphatic function. Try omitting "ce" in the following example:

_Insomma! Questo libro ce l'hai o no?_

(spoken to a friend, of couse, *not *to an assistant in a bookshp!)


----------



## **ellie**

Ahah, good one! Yes you NEED it sometimes, just be carefull how you use it!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Just as you might hear "So, this book, do you have it or not?" in spoken English, but probably would write "Do you have this book or not?"

Elisabetta


----------



## **ellie**

E' sempre la stessa storia allora, si ripete il complemento oggetto in entrambe le lingue! Facile!


----------



## cas29

In every language we'll find that native speakers will say things that are grammatically incorrect, yet acceptable under certain circumstances.

The problem is, if a foreigner says something like that, they are rarely allowed to get away with it! Someone will feel obliged to correct you and tell you it's a mistake (even if they just said it themselves 2 minutes ago!)


----------



## **ellie**

Yes it is always a risk, I've been corrected for something not so wrong and a minute later I heard the same person doing that "mistake".


----------



## rambler

My grammar book says:In front of the verb avere, the word ‘ce’ will precede the pronouns lo, la, li, and le.Hai la piantina? – Si, *ce l*’ho.
Have you got the map? – Yes, I’ve got *it*.

Avete i passaporti? – Si, *ce li* abbiamo.
Have you got the passports? – Yes, we’ve got *them*.
​This is for ease in pronunciation, as it is difficult to say lo ho, la hai, etc.
​(Personally, as a beginning student of Italian, I find this hard to believe because, if the Italians can pronounce gli, then they can pronounce anything!)


----------



## **ellie**

rambler said:
			
		

> My grammar book says:In front of the verb avere, the word ‘ce’ will precede the pronouns lo, la, li, and le.Hai la piantina? – Si, *ce l*’ho.
> Have you got the map? – Yes, I’ve got *it*.
> 
> Avete i passaporti? – Si, *ce li* abbiamo.
> Have you got the passports? – Yes, we’ve got *them*.
> 
> ​This is for ease in pronunciation, as it is difficult to say lo ho, la hai, etc.
> 
> ​(Personally, as a beginning student of Italian, I find this hard to believe because, if the Italians can pronounce gli, then they can pronounce anything!)


 
We would pronounce them: l'ho or l'hai, always with the "apostrofo", and it is truly driving me crazy because I can't understand just WHY we use that ce in italian!


----------



## morgana

mmm...ok, this is what I think:
while it is not very correct to say "ce" in a sentence containing also the object (ex: ce l'hai il libro?), it can be said in the answers where the same object is implied ("si, ce l'ho" is better than "si, l'ho" - the latter sounds weird to an Italian speaker, even in a formal context).
I'd say this kind of answer is similar to the English "Yes, I do": there is no real need of the "I do" part, but it is always used because... well I don't know.. it sounds "nicer"??


----------



## moodywop

**ellie** said:
			
		

> it is truly driving me crazy because I can't understand just WHY we use that ce in italian!


 
When you think about it it's not all that different from _have you got _vs _do you have._

Originally, at least in BE, _have you a brother? _was common usage but nowadays the question would sound quaint without an added _got. _Until a few decades ago you could make a difference between _have you got a cold?_(single instance - now) and _do you have colds very often?_ I don't know whether BE speakers can confirm this but I have the impression that this nuance is being/has been lost. An English child recently asked me "_Do you have any children?"._

Just as _ce l'ho _is frowned upon by some purists the use of _have got _has been discouraged by pedantic teachers, even though it sounds perfectly natural in conversation.

Not only is _ce l'hai _justified for added emphasis but there are cases, like short answers_(sì, ce l'ho; no, non ce l'ho),_ where _ce _cannot be omitted.


----------



## Willi

moodywop said:
			
		

> Not only is _ce l'hai _justified for added emphasis but there are cases, like short answers_(sì, ce l'ho; no, non ce l'ho),_ where _ce _cannot be omitted.


 
I completly agree with you. My impression has always been that in short answers such as the ones you said _ce _is used not at all for grammatical reasons, but because _sì, l'ho-no, non l'ho _have a strange rythm. They sound as if something is missing.
I don't know if this is just a bizzarre idea of mine or if others agree


----------



## morgana

Moodywop has struck the point!!


----------



## erick

Scusate il ritardo con cui vi rispondo.  Grazie per le risposte, questa discussione è stata molto interessante a leggere.  Ho solo una domanda ancora:


			
				morgana said:
			
		

> while it is not very correct to say "ce" _in a sentence containing also the object_ (ex: ce l'hai il libro?), it can be said in the answers where the same object is implied ("si, ce l'ho")



Quindi sarebbe scorretto o no se da un banco io chiedessi, «ce l'ha delle banconote da €100?» per un prelievo?


----------



## cas29

technically it would be incorrect.

It is like saying "have you got them, 100 euro notes?"

the "ce" replaces the object in question

I think that a lot of what we've seen being discussed here is a good example of how language is technically "incorrect" but still used.

For example, you WILL hear native English speakers saying "There's (there is) some flowers on the table" -- it is grammatically wrong, but last time I was in Canada I could not keep track of how often I heard this kind of "error".

Language evolves, and what is right and wrong, changes over time.
"ain't" used to be considered correct - it sure "ain't" now!


----------



## ratto

Chiaro, cosi, si direbbe 'ce l'abbiamo o ce l'hanno' se si ha bisogna ?


----------



## **ellie**

erick said:
			
		

> Scusate il ritardo con cui vi rispondo. Grazie per le risposte, questa discussione è stata molto interessante a leggere. Ho solo una domanda ancora:
> 
> 
> Quindi sarebbe scorretto o no se da un banco io chiedessi, «ce l'ha delle banconote da €100?» per un prelievo?


 
Yes you can say that but the correct form is:" Ce le ha delle banconote.."


----------



## Dr.Ardorino

Cari amici della lingua italiana, uno dei miei studenti mi ha mandato un email che faceva riferimento a questo forum, chiedendomi la mia opinione sull'argomento.

Ho letto tutte e due le pagine dei commenti, e direi che, per quanto ne sappia io, "Moodywop" si è avvicinato (/-a) di più alla spiegazione corretta, giacché fa riferimento alla brevità di risposte come "l'ho" o "l'ha". E' proprio quello, secondo me, il motivo per cui si aggiunge un "ce" che non ha alcun valore semantico, ma solo eufonico. In altre parole, a volte è consigliabile, o addirittura necessario, aggiungere un "ce" perché la risposta altrimenti sarebbe troppo breve e pertanto non così facilmente comprensibile quanto lo è invece con l'aggiunta di un "CE".

Tuttavia, l'uso frequente di risposte brevi come "Ce l'ho!" invece di un troppo corto "L'ho!", ha portato alla diffusione di queste espressioni anche quando non sono necessarie, come nella domanda "Ce l'hai la macchina?", enfatico ma molto più usato di "Hai la macchina?". Questo, nella mia esperienza di professore, porta alla confusione degli stranieri che tendono a usare sempre il "CE" anche quando un nativo non lo userebbe mai.

Confronta per es.: le seguenti risposte alla domanda precedente:

Corrette:
Sì, ho la macchina. O: Sì, ce l'ho.
Sì, ho una macchina. O: Sì, ne ho una.
Sì, ho due macchine. O: Sì ne ho due.
Sì, ce l'ho la macchina (enfatico).

Incorrette:
*Sì, ce l'ho una macchina. O: *Sì, ce l'ho una.
*Sì, ce l'ho due macchine. O: *Sì ce l'ho due.

Con questo non voglio assolutamente chiudere il dibattito, ma solo contribuire e rispondere al mio studente.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Grazie, professore -- una spiegazione molto utile e chiara!   

Elisabetta


----------



## BlueWolf

Hmm, actually "ce" doesn't replace the object with the verb avere (in fact in the sentence "ce l'ho", only "lo" (=l') replaces it). "Ce" is instead used with the meaning of "there". "*Ce* l'hai?" = "Have you got it *there* (=with you)?".
However as noticed nowadays it is used even when it's useless.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

BlueWolf said:


> "Ce" is instead used with the meaning of "there". "*Ce* l'hai?" = "Have you got it *there* (=with you)?".


Uhm...
"Ce l'hai il CD di DJ Francesco?"
"Si'"
"Ce l'hai qui?"
Non e' grammaticalmente corretto, ma colloquialmente si usa molto, e non significa affatto "qui/li'".
Le forme corrette sarebbero:
"Hai il CD di DJ Francesco?"
"Si"
"L'hai qui?"


----------



## Hockey13

I'll write this post in English as I've just had a bit of a brainstorm. In very informal English, English that is often indicative of a bad education, in my opinion, people might say this:

Hey, uh, where'd you get that there car from?

Similar?


----------



## BlueWolf

Nicholas the Italian said:


> Uhm...
> "Ce l'hai il CD di DJ Francesco?"
> "Si'"
> "Ce l'hai qui?"
> Non e' grammaticalmente corretto, ma colloquialmente si usa molto, e non significa affatto "qui/li'".
> Le forme corrette sarebbero:
> "Hai il CD di DJ Francesco?"
> "Si"
> "L'hai qui?"



"Ce l'hai il CD" non è sbagliata a priori. Solo perché l'espressione è abusata non vuol dire sia sbagliata sempre. Pensa a quest'altra espressione: "Non ce lo vedo bene". Se l'analizzi altro non vuol dire letteralmente che "Non vedo bene lui lì (=in quella situazione)".


----------



## BlueWolf

Hockey13 said:


> I'll write this post in English as I've just had a bit of a brainstorm. In very informal English, English that is often indicative of a bad education, in my opinion, people might say this:
> 
> Hey, uh, where'd you get that there car from?
> 
> Similar?



Well, I think the Italian case of "ce" is worse, because lots of people almost always use the verb "avere" only with "ce" (except when it's an auxiliar).


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

BlueWolf said:


> "Ce l'hai il CD" non è sbagliata a priori.


No, ma e' sbagliata in questo caso. Non sto chiedendo se hai il CD *qui*, so chiedendo se lo hai.
(Inoltre c'e' la ridondanza di "lo", non so se sia grammaticalmente accettabile come enfasi in ogni caso e' superfluo.)
Ad ogni modo ho capito cosa volevi dire, era solo per puntualizzare.



> Hey, uh, where'd you get that there car from?


"'d" qui vuol dire "had"?


----------



## Hockey13

Nicholas the Italian said:


> "'d" qui vuol dire "had"?


 
Did. 

I'm enjoying this debate very much, by the way.


----------



## giovannino

Hockey13 said:


> In very informal English, English that is often indicative of a bad education, in my opinion, people might say this:
> 
> Hey, uh, where'd you get that there car from?
> 
> Similar?


 
I don't think it's similar. Your English example does sound like "uneducated" usage.

I think it's all a question of register. As long as the use of "ci/ce" with "avere" is confined to an informal, colloquial context it sounds perfectly acceptable to me. I use "ci/ce" with "avere" all the time in conversation and yet I don't consider myself a sloppy speaker


----------



## GavinW

Nicholas the Italian said:


> Le forme corrette sarebbero:
> "Hai il CD di DJ Francesco?"
> "Si"
> "L'hai qui?"


 
"L'hai qui?" sounds quaint to me, if not downright odd (altro che "corretto"!). Any native speaker care to agree with me? ;-)

(PS: I'm aware of the debate over the difference between prescriptive rules of language use and a competing school of thought which attaches greater validity to frequency of usage. And I'm familiar with the efforts of the academies in France and Italy, to name two countries which go to more efforts than, say, UK or USA to regulate/prescribe what's acceptable/preferred in the way their languages are used.)


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

GavinW said:


> "L'hai qui?" sounds quaint to me, if not downright odd (altro che "corretto"!). Any native speaker care to agree with me? ;-)


Se stessi parlando con un amico direi: "Ce l'hai qui?".
Se stessi parlando con qualcuno con cui avere un certo contegno, direi: "Lo ha qui?" che è la forma più corretta (e meno usata).
Non entro nel merito dei dibattiti.


----------



## logiko89

Ce l'hai una penna? (lingua parlata but correct)
Hai una penna? (lingua scritta)
it's like the difference between: have you a pen? have you GOT a pen?
Si, ce l'ho (sia scritto che parlato)

c'ho un cane che si chiama Fuffy (parlato ma non sbagliato)
ho un cane che si chiama Fuffy (scritto)

if you use c'ho, c'avevo c'avrai you'll sound more native
just remember that you can't use it in the written language


----------



## flaze

Isn't the 'ce' a bit like the 'it' in sentences like 'it's raining'? Ie. It doesn't really point to anything, but we don't like beginning sentences without subjects, unlike in Italian (piove! / sta piovendo!)

Luckily, being English it's so normal for me that I don't give this empty 'it' any consideration, unlike the presence of 'ce' which has annoyed me ever since I began learning Italian.

Tipo: 

It: ce la fai a stare muto?
Io: cooosa?
It: smettila di blaterare! Miii
Io: oh ok. Scusa (cogl...)


----------

